

A Behind the Scenes Look at Y Combinator's Demo Day - earbitscom
http://earbitscom.posterous.com/a-behind-the-scenes-look-at-y-combinators-dem

======
randall
I'll add my $.02.

So for the last few batches, I've started doing a/v and random behind-the-
scenes stuff for demo day, and it's the two weeks a year I look most forward
to.

It's great to see how pitches can go from confusing and meandering to on-point
perfection with little time. Even from session to session each pitch improves
till the final session ends with all the founders feeling confident, and with
investors lining up to talk to them.

My biggest lessons after demo day are simple: Everyone needs the right coach
to be at their best. Raw talent gets you in the door, coaching shapes you, and
investor support (monetarily and connections wise) pour rocket fuel on your
company. The combination of the three is why YC companies are different.
Without the coaching and support of YC, I've seen a few early stagers explode
after getting burned by less savvy investors who are trying to "do the right
thing". I'd say that a lot of other people find mentors and coaches in other
places than YC, but that coaching seems to be the difference maker between
"hobby startup with no shot" and "thing thing is going to be huge." It's a way
of hacking through a lack of startup experience.

The other huge takeaway: Every company founder is probably as uncertain as you
are at some point in their company's history. Some of my good new buddies
(shouts to the Oracle of Web3.0!!!! [inside joke]) seemed to go from uncertain
about their future, to gain a newfound confidence even over the course of a
week.

Smart people: Press on, hack your lack of experience through mentors, and
you'll get it eventually.

------
mariust
I have read this story like 4 times now, I'm still impressed about how much
work is PG putting into the teams. On the other hand I can truly see that the
teams work around the clock just to get the best result done before demo day.
Good luck for the YC 2011 participants.

------
turoczy
Getting these firsthand stories from YC participants is incredibly helpful to
those of us who are trying to help the startup scenes in our respective towns.
Even if it seems like common sense at times, it's great to have people
capturing and sharing this stuff.

------
Dnguyen
The more I read about YC, the more I want to get in SO BAD! I'll huff, I'll
puff, and I'll blow the door down if I don't get in!

~~~
Dnguyen
Ouch! So much for showing my enthusiasm to Demo Day. I do appreciate the
behind the scene look at Demo Day. The energy must be electrifying. For now
all I can do is live vicariously through these post. Please keep them coming.

